# Jeep with soft top caution light ideas



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

just as the title says. I have a TJ with the soft top and need ideas how to mount a caution light for plowing. At the moment I have a multi flash patter led strobe light, and a single flash small led strobe light that I can use. Just need ideas on how and where to mount the light.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/yellow-strobe-light-mount-on-jeep-soft-top.131570/


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Most use spare tire mount or fab a bracket off the windshield or back corner like in that previous post.


----------

